# How to work around with tunneling and proxy....and configure "YOUR FREEDOM"



## vinyasmusic (Dec 16, 2009)

HI,,,,,,
guys and gals can any1 help me in configuring Gtunnel and Your freedom ....
im in  college campus ..... Most f d sites r blocked..... torrent doesn work .... My college has  firewall from FORTIGUARD ......... can  any1 tell me how to configure them or any other proxy software.........I am able to use ultrasurf for browsing most of the time but it doesn help in downloads......


----------



## evewin89 (Dec 19, 2009)

i wanna kno how to configue utorrent while using YF for torrent downloads.?


----------

